# Electrical noise coming through speakers



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

This happens whether the engine is running or not. Turn signal clicks come through the speakers too. The really odd thing is it just started out of the blue. I've had this system for about 3 years and it's been quiet and trouble free the whole time. Then today it suddenly starts making all kinds of noise. I've checked the connections and don't see any problem with them. I can't think of anything that would have changed to cause this. If it helps, the system is two older Diamond Audio 2 channel amps and an older Alpine CDA head unit. Any ideas/input on what might cause this sudden noise would be really appreciated. Thanks.

Update. Since I made this thread I’ve discovered that the problem is intermittent. One time when I play it the noise is there. But an hour later it may be gone, then next time it comes back, etc. Don’t know if that makes it easier to diagnose or harder.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

pretty bizarre... I would try a different source on the amp, an Mp3 player with a phono to RCA cable, or a HA receiver with a long RCA (or set it near the amps.. ect)

You'd know which end to look at...


----------



## MyNameIsBen (Mar 12, 2010)

car?


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

MyNameIsBen said:


> car?


1993 Mazda MPV.


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> pretty bizarre... I would try a different source on the amp, an Mp3 player with a phono to RCA cable, or a HA receiver with a long RCA (or set it near the amps.. ect)
> 
> You'd know which end to look at...


Good idea but unfortunately I don't have anything like that.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

deadenddude said:


> Good idea but unfortunately I don't have anything like that.


I bet someone you know does... 

You don't have *ANYTHING* that could provide a signal? 

I use my cell as my Mp3 player 99.999999% of the time, cause I don't have an iPod or anything like that.. *headphone output* and all


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I bet someone you know does...
> 
> You don't have *ANYTHING* that could provide a signal?
> 
> I use my cell as my Mp3 player 99.999999% of the time, cause I don't have an iPod or anything like that.. *headphone output* and all


No, I actually don't. I used to keep a spare head unit as a backup but ended up having to sell it awhile ago. I don't use MP3 players but I could borrow one I suppose. What other things could it be besides the HU? It can't be the alternator or else it wouldn't do it when the engine is off.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

That's the thing, you need a place to start... it's called troubleshooting... What you want to do is called "shotgunning" and can get you in worse because once you start changing a bunch of things, you'll lose your place.. 

In troubleshooting you break things down into sections.. Try this, pretty simple.. unplug the RCAs from the amp... noise there? yes, then look at the amp... No, look toward the HU.. 

Once you have a place to start, you can then break the next part down..


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> That's the thing, you need a place to start... it's called troubleshooting... What you want to do is called "shotgunning" and can get you in worse because once you start changing a bunch of things, you'll lose your place..
> 
> In troubleshooting you break things down into sections.. Try this, pretty simple.. unplug the RCAs from the amp... noise there? yes, then look at the amp... No, look toward the HU..
> 
> Once you have a place to start, you can then break the next part down..


Yeah I should have done that but the problem is it's intermittent. So far it's only done it when i'm out somewhere. When I'm at home and ready to try and isolate it, it doesn't do it! Not yet anyways. Cars can play tricks on you that way.


----------



## drwang (May 7, 2007)

Do you get the electricAl noise when placing or receiving a call on your cell phone?


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

drwang said:


> Do you get the electricAl noise when placing or receiving a call on your cell phone?


 I don't have a cell phone. Whatever is causing it is intermittent, which makes it a real pain to diagnose. I've tried to troubleshoot it twice today but it's not doing it now. I guess I'll have to wait until it starts doing it again then try and isolate it. Or, maybe I'll just get lucky and it fixed itself.


----------



## drwang (May 7, 2007)

How did you wire the amp? Power and RCA on opposing sides?


----------



## deadenddude (Jun 3, 2009)

drwang said:


> How did you wire the amp? Power and RCA on opposing sides?


No, the power and RCAs were both run on the passenger's side. It's been noise free for several years up until yesterday.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lesson learned. Run power on one side and signal on the other. I tend to put RCA down the tran, speaker and power opposite.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

_Another good practice that I use, that started out years ago (20 years ago that is) as a required step in most cases, but has since simply become habit is:_

I never use the 'Remote Wire' (if integrated into my RCA cables at the time) to carry power of any kind. I use it, beginning at the head unit to ground each chassis' exterior that the RCA cables make a stop at, in an attempt to better ground out noise......essentially grounding the exterior of everything together.

This saved my ass tons of times, from having to resort to using a cheezy RCA inline 'Noise Suppresor' that were simply garbage anyways. Proper Grounding can kill 99.99999% of all noise 99.99999% of the time.


----------



## drwang (May 7, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> _Another good practice that I use, that started out years ago (20 years ago that is) as a required step in most cases, but has since simply become habit is:_
> 
> I never use the 'Remote Wire' (if integrated into my RCA cables at the time) to carry power of any kind. I use it, beginning at the head unit to ground each chassis' exterior that the RCA cables make a stop at, in an attempt to better ground out noise......essentially grounding the exterior of everything together.
> 
> This saved my ass tons of times, from having to resort to using a cheezy RCA inline 'Noise Suppresor' that were simply garbage anyways. Proper Grounding can kill 99.99999% of all noise 99.99999% of the time.


I don't quite understand. The remote wire goes from the head unit directly to the amp. And the ground wire on the HU needs should ground to bare metal chassis. Did I understand that right?


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

What kind of hu? If it's a pioneer look out. Try running a bare speaker wire around the rcas and then ground to your hu via a little srew on the back.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

thomasluke said:


> What kind of hu? If it's a pioneer look out. Try running a bare speaker wire around the rcas and then ground to your hu via a little srew on the back.


just make sure that the RCAs on the amp and the HU are not the floating balanced type. you will do more damage than good grounding those.


----------

